
Members of Trump’s cybersecurity council resign in protest - jajahallo
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/28/16213464/trump-cybersecurity-council-resign-protest-niac
======
justadeveloper2
I don't think, in general, that self-respecting white Americans are going to
fall for this attempt to connect Trump to white nationalists. I also don't
think white people need to feel ashamed because it's just another angle of
attack by followers of a dead ideology who can't seem to offer any new or
better ideas. It's just "racist racist racist" and you know what? I don't care
what names you call me anymore. I don't give a shit--about name calling, about
identity politics, civil war statues, or any of it.

You either support civilization and building a future for everyone, or you
don't and what I see here is an attempt at shutting out whites in some
misguided "turnabout is fair play." Maybe that works in South Africa, but it
won't work in the United States.

Racism is a bullshit accusation put out by people whose only goal is some kind
of very cynical "get Trump at all costs" type of agenda. Instead of realizing
what the American middle class is trying to tell DC, they dug in their heels
and commenced fighting for their piece of the pie. But what the entrenched
politicos in DC don't seem to get yet is that their cushy style of politics as
usual is over. Marxist progressivism is over as well, because regular people
are not only fed up with how high taxes are, they can't afford the high cost
of living anyways, so it's over! It's not as though the country can just
dispose of Trump and everything will return to 'normal'\--the norm that was
Obama's America is unsustainable and failing before our eyes. That path is
simply over and you can see the puzzlement in the eyes of certain Senators and
Congressmen and government functionaries who can't come to terms with it and
are doing their best to gaslight anyone who tells them the truth.

Leftism is America is about to get flushed because Americans woke up to how
bankrupt and empty-headed the whole thing was. Identity politics sucks--it is
a cynical attempt at dividing and conquering and filtering all the wealth to
the top, which is exactly what the Clintons did all these years, they aided
and abetted the fleecing of America top to bottom and finally, finally, a
decent enough voting bloc got their heads out of their asses and said 'enough
of this!' and sent a clear message to DC that this behavior will no longer be
tolerated on their backs, and yet all we get now is more divisiveness, more
cognitive dissonance, and more stupidity!

~~~
cholantesh
This seems a disproportionate response to less than 5% of the article's
content. It's also wrong.

